# Construction Jobs



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi,

I have a friend in the UK, he wants to try & find work in the construction industry out here. I am not in that line of work so wouldnt have a clue where to tell him to start looking.

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance

Dazcat!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hill McGlynn
BBT

If you search the older threads, there are loads of recruitment companies mentioned there. Alternatively, he should try google! But it will all come down to what he actually does! He could also try the major UK companies - most of them have a presence here!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Please don't be offended, but if your friend can't even find the way to a forum to try and obtain some info, then what chance have they got of finding a job.


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry but i am offended!

He has called me just having a friendly chat...and mentioned he would like to try Dubai. 

Being a friend, i OFFERED to try & find some more information for him. You know like friends do!!!

Please if you have nothing constructive to say, dont post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry forgot to thank Maz25......bloody Ogri750 wound me up!

So THANK YOU!

Peoples help is very much appreciated.

Thanks again


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Nothing constructive ?????? Whatever. If you did a search of the forums, you would find that I have previously posted company names, numbers and contacts in those companies on this very subject.

Read the thread at the top of the board.....you know, the sticky one titled "Jobs in Dubai"

Have a look and see how many people seem to think that this forum will give them a golden ticket to a new career in Dubai. 

Rather than getting 3rd hand information, wouldn't your friend be better off finding their own information........if they are in construction in the UK, it isn't that difficult to find out which agencies/firms specialise in Dubai.


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Ogri,

Did you get out the wrong side of the bed this morning????????

Apologies for not reading, ''you know" the sticky thread at the top. 

As previously said i am just enquiring for a friend, and no where on my post does it mention getting a job through this forum!!!!!

Dont know what your problem is, this is an open forum for people to share information on Dubai.

If you dont want to help people with their questions just dont reply rather than getting on your high horse!

I will now read the "you know'' sticky thread!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If I had a horse, it wouldn't be a high one, now if you had said high camel..........

As for helping people, if you would care to trawl through my posts, I certainly try to impart information as and when I can.

Yes this is an open forum, but how many threads do there have to be on the same subject? There is a search facilty for the forum, but hardly anybody seems to know it's there or those that do, don't use it.

Taken from a previous thread

Hill McGlynn - David Styles +971 (0)4 2990070 (dubai)
Beresford Blake Thomas - Edward +971 (0)4 3602642 (dubai), Ronja 020 7932 6290 (uk)
Energi UK - James Mowatt 01252 343282 (uk)
Paul Rance (sorry, can't remember the company name) 020 7556 7150 (uk)
Cerebra - Richard Sutton +971 (0)4 3418474 (dubai)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Guys

I don't think there is any need for all this! 

Dazcat, I think you may have misunderstood. I believe what Ogri is trying to tell you is that your friend should be making more effort to gather some information rather than you doing it on his behalf. Whilst your efforts are admirable, I do think that your friend will have a much better idea of what he wants and ultimately, he needs to be more proactive. Both myself and Ogri work in construction and I can tell you that the tables have turned - there are so many desperate people coming from London now and unless your friend makes an effort to showcase his skills and push his CV forward, in a few weeks, the opportunity to move here will be lost. Dubai is now an employer's market and unless you are absolutely brilliant at your job, sadly you will not even get a look-in.


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Look, my friend is only making enquiries. He is surfing the internet and going down all the other channels himself.

All i said to him was 'i know some people who might be able to point you in the right direction'

So here i am........

Apologies again for not using the forum properly.

Next time i will do a search before posting


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Dazcat, 

I was not in the best mood last night, and my posts were possibly a bit curt.

Pass the numbers I have put in the above post to your friend. All those agencies are actively placing placing people in the UAE


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Ok no problems. We all have those days.

In the future though i will do a search before posting saves people giving the same advice over & over.

Thanks alot for the phone numbers i will pass those on to him.


----------

